# remove steering wheel w/ air bag 02 express van



## howie333 (Sep 5, 2011)

02 chevrolet Express van3500
I'm exchanging a turn signal switch for a new unit. one bolt is behind the grounding ring for the horn, so I'm sure the steering wheel will have to come off. I've disconnected the battery, and removed the two screws behind the steering wheel to remove the outer plastic cowl. I've used a T25 female to remove the upper and lower cowel plastic covers I've got one switch screw off the top, but one screw is still underneath behind the grounding ring; as i've said. i cant seem to find a way to remove the horn cover/air bag from the steering wheel. I've tried to hand pry it off, but it feels there's still something to be removed. what do I do next?

Howie...


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi howie333


Does it have tilt steering ? Are you you didn't miss a hidden screw behind the horn cowl ?


----------



## howie333 (Sep 5, 2011)

octaneman said:


> Hi howie333
> 
> 
> Does it have tilt steering ? Are you you didn't miss a hidden screw behind the horn cowl ?


No Tilt steering; two star screws were behind steering wheel for the cowels behind steering wheel. I also removed two female star fasteners which hold the upper cowels around the key switch. I'de rather not just yank on the horn/air bag unit in failed attemps to remove it, and cause damage.

HR...


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

On chevy's there's a slot to release the leaf spring, look behind the steering where the upper cowl to the column meets the wheel (or below). You can use a small thin screwdriver to release it.


----------

